# Discover Mexico



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Los Cabos, Mexico*

Cabo San Lucas (Los Cabos) is located on Baja California Sur between the Ocean Pacific and the beautiful Mar of Cortes, it is the most expensive tourist destination in Mexico and the canadian and american tourists are predominant. 

The city is served by an International Airport, near is San Jose del Cabo, a popular and a traditional mexican identity town. Los Cabos has as well as Cancun, a major tourist infrastructure with resorts all included. 

The city is regularly frequented by Hollywood stars who come to relax and take vacation.

Every year the whales visit Mar of Cortez, it is an awesome show.


















Source: Internet

Enjoy it. 



marte said:


>





marte said:


>





marte said:


>


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

LOS Cabos



marte said:


>





marte said:


>


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Impressive hotel infrastructure.



|Baco| said:


> http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/5998/bcswestinnloscabosbt8.jpg
> 
> [IMG]http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/3309/bcswestinblueks0.jpg


NEXT: ACAPULCO, MEXICO


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

What do you think of Mexico?
any comments ?
Do you like Mexico?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

mexico solo es bonito en fotos


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

mexico is nice the people is horrible jeje


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

only is good for tourism the insecurity is very hight


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> only is good for tourism the insecurity is very hight


Well, the insecurity is primarily in the north of Mexico. The tourist destinations have been not affected except Acapulco, and the people is very generous and friendly.

Hospitality in Mexico is famous. 

Esto te lo digo en español, No acaso eres tu el que dijiste que viste desaparecer 4,000,000 de km cuadrados de manglares :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sixdegrees (Feb 27, 2008)

pics says it all, is much better than impoverished Italy for sure, country that Mexico is going to surpass as 10th world's largest economy by 2015 kay:


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

italiano_pellicano said:


> mexico solo es bonito en fotos


Questo che dici e particolarmente interessante. Secondo la mia esperienza è davvero difficile da catturare in fotografia la bellezza di un luogo. Mi è capitato di tutti i luoghi che ho visitato. Forse c'è qualcosa nell'atomosfera del Messico che fa qualsiasi fotografia meglio di quello che viene catturato...


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Acapulco, Mexico*

*Acapulco, Mexico*​
Acapulco is located 300 kilometres (190 mi) southwest from Mexico City, on the Guerrero State,Pacific Ocean. Acapulco is located on a deep, semi-circular bay and has been a port since the early colonial period of Mexico’s history. It is a port of call for shipping and cruising lines running between Panama and San Francisco, California, United States. The city of Acapulco is the largest in the state, Mexico's largest beach and balneario resorted city.

The city is best known as one of Mexico’s oldest and most well-known beach resorts, which came into prominence by the 1950s as a getaway for Hollywood stars and millionaires. Acapulco is still famous for its nightlife and still attracts many vacationers, although most are now from Mexico itself. The resort area is divided into two: The north end of the bay is the “traditional” area, where the famous in the mid 20th century vacationed and the south end is dominated by newer luxury high rise hotels.

Acapulco is an important tourist destination in Mexico. Acapulco used to be the most important tourist destination in Mexico, but the popularity of other tourist destinations like Cancun, Los Cabos and Puerto Vallarta made Acapulco fall down.


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Acapulco, Mexico*

All photos by "Marte"



marte said:


>


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Acapulco, Mexico



marte said:


>


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

marte said:


>






[/QUOTE]


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

*MEXICO*

A video of Mexico. 







Enjoy it. 

Mexico would be an excellent place in your next vacation

http://www.visitmexico.com


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

This thread is not only to show pictures of Mexico, It is also to show the traditional music, culture and live style of my country.
So I will make a little break of the photos and it is time to learn a little bit of the real Mexico, the kind of food and people that are in Mexico.

The mexican food is known worldwide and I'm sure that everyone have been hear about the mexican food.

Unfortunately I have other things to do right now, but tomorrow I can do it.

Regards.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

I love Mexico! Im so fortunate to have been to many of the places shown here. Im so excited about my upcomming trip to DF and possibly Merida. 

Is mexico only beautiful in pictures? Definitely not, being there makes it so much better! 

Yes, there are areas to avoid, do your research before going. My parents went to zacatecas last week, and said they would never return, the situation in that area is to unsure and tense. They were also just in Cancun, and came back raving about it. My cousins came back from DF not to long ago, and raved aswell.

Mexico te amo.


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Of course Mexico is beautiful, unfortunately the war drugs is making a terrible damage to Mexico. Zacatecas is one of the most beautiful colonial cities in Mexico. And the security warnings is like USA, Europe and not dangerous countries in the world. No go out on night in places without people. The insecurity is a temporary problem and cities like Monterrey will be secure like years ago. May I know the reason your parents won't come anymore to Mexico??? A bad experience????

Regards from Mexico


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome photos of Acapulco and Los Cabos....:cheers1:


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Thanks for the awesome photos of Acapulco and Los Cabos....:cheers1:


 
next page


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

alluux said:


> What about Mérida?


After Guanajuato. 

Regards



Yellow Fever said:


> stunning photos of this beautiful country but please use BB code when posting flickr photos due to the copy right issue. Also, please give credit to the people who took the photos including your own self made images. Read all photos rules stickys on the top of the front page of this section or give me a pm, thank you!


Done!



jorge1993qroo said:


> very good thread.:banana:


Thanks for your comment.


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Guanajuato, Guanajuato, Mexico*

*Guanajuato city, State of Guanajuato, Mexico*​
A brief description of the city: (From Wikipedia)

Guanajuato is a city and municipality in central Mexico and the capital of the state of the same name. It is located in a narrow valley, which makes the streets of the city narrow and winding. Most are alleys that cars cannot pass through, and some are long sets of stairs up the mountainsides. Many of the city’s thoroughfares are partially or fully underground. The historic center of the city has numerous small plazas and colonial-era mansions, churches and civil constructions built using pink or green sandstone.
The origin and growth of the city resulted from the discovery of mines in the mountains surrounding it. The mines were so rich that the city was one of the most influential during the colonial period. One of the mines, La Valenciana, accounted for two-thirds of the world’s silver production at the height of its production.
The city is home to the Mummy Museum, which contains naturally mummified bodies that were found in the municipal cemetery between the mid 19th and 20th centuries. It is also home to the Festival Internacional Cervantino, which invites artists and performers from all over the world as well as Mexico. The city was also the site of the first battle of the Mexican War of Independence between insurgent and royalist troops at the Alhóndiga de Granaditas. The city was named a World Heritage Site in 1988.

Localization of Guanajuato State and city in Mexico:










Source:http://www.knowledgerush.com










Source: http://guanajuato4j.blogspot.mx/



benjamin_GTA said:


> Universidad de Guanajuato (University of Guanajuato)


By: benjamin_GTA



1984 D.F. said:


>


More photos tomorrow:banana::banana:

Regards


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Hermosas las fotos de Guanajuato


----------

